# How do I delete a post?



## Jake Martin (17 Nov 2012)

Hi,

How do I delete a post? or 3..

Thanks


----------



## slowmotion (17 Nov 2012)

At the bottom of your post you will see Edit Delete Report in blue lettering. Click on Delete and give a reason for wanting to delete.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Nov 2012)

all the duplicates and off topic posts have been deleted.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (18 Nov 2012)

Any sensible posts will be deleted.


----------



## Norm (18 Nov 2012)

_This post has been deleted by moderators_


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Nov 2012)

just looked at one of my old posts - I can see "report" if I wanted to report myself, but not "delete".


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Nov 2012)

ah, but I can see it on that 

is there a fixed window on deleting your posts?


----------



## Shaun (20 Nov 2012)

Blue Hills said:


> is there a fixed window on deleting your posts?


 
Yes. It grows over time as your membership extends but has a finite limit.

If you can't see a delete link just use the report link and explain to the mods why you would like your post deleting.


----------



## Scoosh (21 Nov 2012)

Mods 'fees' have just gone up for Deleting Posts at initiators' request.


----------



## Norm (21 Nov 2012)

3 chocolate digestives, 2 Hob Nobs or 2 Jaffa Cakes.


----------



## Scoosh (21 Nov 2012)

As above - and I'll raise you a


----------

